

Ask HN: Who is todays inspirational tech kids, like Bill Gates when he started? - hoodoof

In the early days of computers it seemed that even kids had the chance to create amazing things.<p>Are there kids around today doing amazing things?<p>Any what are they building?
======
krrishd
There's a Facebook group full of people like that:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/PennAppsHS/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/PennAppsHS/)

Many members of the group are now founders of venture-funded startups, Thiel
Fellows, etc, so odds are that the next big tech personality is very likely to
be in the group

------
veddox
There are plenty of teen programmers around (self included), but I haven't
seen or heard of one who does something "amazing" \- although I'm sure there
must be.

------
liviu-
This guy is pretty impressive:
[http://raghavsood.com/](http://raghavsood.com/)

------
J_Darnley
You can't do that these days on modern devices and platforms. You can't run
your own software. You can't run unsigned software.

~~~
NeutronBoy
You can on a number of platforms - but you have to make a choice to run those
platforms. If you chose to run a locked down platform you only have yourself
to blame for that outcome.

